# Carbon Copy Cloner Goes Paid With Mountain Lion



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

When you make the move to Mountain Lion, your days of a free or donation ware CCC are over. If you upgrade now in anticipation of ML, you can buy a single license for $31.23 CAD. The price jumps to $41.64 CAD on August 12, 2012.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Well.... CCC is well worth the cost. Guess I'll have to start saving my pesos...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I have no issue with paying for CCC (and did so at $10 per machine as a donation) as it is a wonderful app, but really, after so many years as donation ware, isn't the price a tad steep, considering Mountain Lion itself is about half the price of CCC?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

They should give you credit towards the purchase price of CCC.

I remember I did buy a license of SuperDuper years ago. What's the difference between the two?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

dona83 said:


> They should give you credit towards the purchase price of CCC.
> 
> I remember I did buy a license of SuperDuper years ago. What's the difference between the two?


Anyone who donated anything, ever, gets a free license to CCC. He's handling the transition the right way.

I bought a license to SuperDuper years ago, but I switched to CCC about 6 months ago, because it's more user friendly, seemed faster, and handled errors better. It's also more actively updated, which I like.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

dona83 said:


> They should give you credit towards the purchase price of CCC.
> 
> I remember I did buy a license of SuperDuper years ago. *What's the difference between the two?*


Not much really if you have a paid version of SD... unpaid SD can't do incremental backups... paid can do that. Now that you have to pay for new versions of CCC they offer pretty much exactly the same thing (if you have a paid version of SD).


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

John Clay said:


> Anyone who donated anything, ever, gets a free license to CCC. He's handling the transition the right way.
> 
> I bought a license to SuperDuper years ago, but I switched to CCC about 6 months ago, because* it's more user friendly*, seemed faster, and handled errors better. It's also more actively updated, which I like.


I don't see how CCC is any more user friendly... I have a paid version of SD and CCC and have used them both and see no particular advantage to CCC over a paid version of SD... to each their own.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I too use both and own a paid version of SD. I can't recall what I paid for it, but it was nowhere near $20, never mind double that. I will continue to use CCC on my SL machines, but it's bye-bye CCC on Mountain Lion. I will use SD instead unless CC reverts to donation ware, in which case I would support it once again.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

SINC said:


> I too use both and own a paid version of SD. I can't recall what I paid for it, but it was nowhere near $20, never mind double that. I will continue to use CCC on my SL machines, but it's bye-bye CCC on Mountain Lion. I will use SD instead unless CC reverts to donation ware, in which case I would support it once again.


Even though you get a free license of the new version? Strange.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

screature said:


> I don't see how CCC is any more user friendly... I have a paid version of SD and CCC and have used them both and see no particular advantage to CCC over a paid version of SD... to each their own.


CCC has always seemed faster to me. CCC also creates a recovery partition for you when cloning a lion drive. not sure if SD is doing that yet...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I have a paid version of super duper, and ended up using CCC because at the time of updating to lion SD didn't do the recovery partition in creating a clone. (haven't checked on SD perhaps it does now)

But the fact that CCC was updated faster made me thing perhaps CCC might be better if it's updated more frequently.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

broad said:


> CCC has always seemed faster to me. *CCC also creates a recovery partition for you when cloning a lion drive. not sure if SD is doing that yet*...


Doesn't apply to me as I am still happily on SL so makes no never mind to me...  Based on what you say it could be the reason for the price... but if CCC is doing it I can't see SD being far behind...


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

screature said:


> Doesn't apply to me as I am still happily on SL so makes no never mind to me...  Based on what you say it could be the reason for the price... but if CCC is doing it I can't see SD being far behind...


You'd think, but SuperDuper hasn't been updated since last July, while CCC has been updated several times.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

John Clay said:


> Even though you get a free license of the new version? Strange.


That's because I lost the unlock code and can't find it anywhere, so I have a request in to Bombich to see if they will give me a new one.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

SINC said:


> That's because I lost the unlock code and can't find it anywhere, so I have a request in to Bombich to see if they will give me a new one.


https://mew.bombich.com/licenses/retrieveLicense.php

That should do it instantly, if you haven't tried it already.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Many thanks John, got the code already! Now I am set to go on ML too!


----------



## julian_photo (May 4, 2006)

I've been using CCC for year its great of course. I don't mind paying for it I guess but that price does seem a bit high to me.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

seems crazy that if you donated $5 you're good to go, but yet to buy it costs 8x that amount?


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for the update Sinc.

I have no problem with the fee. I use this app all the time and always recommend it to clients as well. Easy enough to use and does the trick. Love the flexibility.

Plus, I was getting tired of the "Hey, you've backed up x TB of info consider donating."

But I already did! 

Good for him.

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

John Clay said:


> You'd think, but SuperDuper hasn't been updated since last July, while CCC has been updated several times.


This is the reason why I've been turned to CCC.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Why do people think that software that gets updated more frequently is better?

Couldn't it just mean the opposite - the developers of that software had to try a few times before they got it right.

Along those lines - any one have any guesses as to what "features" CCC is planning to add that they would charge for additional in the future?
The function of CCC and SD is to create a bootable clone on an external storage media - I really don't see any great new features that people would be clamouring for.
What capabilities are missing now that would really enhance these products?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

krs said:


> Why do people think that software that gets updated more frequently is better?
> 
> Couldn't it just mean the opposite - the developers of that software had to try a few times before they got it right.
> 
> ...


+1. 100% Agree. For what the program is designed to do what more does one really need?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

krs said:


> Why do people think that software that gets updated more frequently is better?
> 
> Couldn't it just mean the opposite - the developers of that software had to try a few times before they got it right.
> 
> ...


because when the new OS came out, it needed an update, CCC supports what I needed with the current OS, and super duper was too slow.

Not necessarily so much better, but at least current with an OS that's been out for quite while. It wasn't like I updated to lion very quickly either.

+ on snow leopard, super duper is fine.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My HD has 200 GB on it and I update it twice daily, on two different externals, one following the other, first with CCC and again with a paid version of SD. Smart update speeds are within seconds of each other, both programs doing that daily update in about seven minutes, give or take a few seconds. I call it a tie on speed comparing the two. I like to have two different bootable backups from two different programs as additional security. That way if one program goes corrupt while I am on the road without internet access, I have a back up.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I should clarify, by "too slow", I meant super duper hadn't updated to support lion and the recovery partition even though I waited until 10.7.4 , CCC had already done it. I wasn't going to wait.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

John Clay said:


> Even though you get a free license of the new version? Strange.


If he hasn't donated to CCC yet, then he doesn't get a free license. 

I myself am happy with SuperDuper for my backup needs.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

If this is a one time fee and does not require a $10 upgrade every time the OS changes a little bit, then I have no problems at all with the fee. Were the CDN$ still at .62 U$ it might be a different story.

Any ways have gradually come to prefer CCC to SD after SD poo-ed out doing a couple of uncompressed disk images well over an hour into the process. CCC had no issues and did the same job in about 45 minutes.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Hmmm... I don't see any hassles or "expensive" CCC updates, and JC's post got SINC back to his CCC "paid" mode.

Just download or use an earlier CCC version and do the recommended donation process and configure it to let your CCC version know you've paid.

From the recent update page window:

"If I paid for CCC in the past, am I going to be asked to pay again?

No, if you paid for CCC in the past and checked the "I paid" button, this version of CCC should not ask you to purchase CCC again. If your preferences have been cleared or if you're using a different user account, see the next item to learn how to retrieve your registration information."

I've been using CCC since it's beginnings and even tried SD which was about $30.00 as I recall at the time to get the same features.

I also paid four times the suggested CCC donation amount years ago as I figured it was worth that for our use. And that amount is still over the latest special "commercial" price.

CCC is FAST and reliable, and as Mike Bombich the CCC developer is/was an Apple software engineer, he follows Apple's developers suggested backup methods which some other backup apps don't seem to adhere to.

And it works!!!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

John Clay said:


> https://mew.bombich.com/licenses/retrieveLicense.php
> 
> That should do it instantly, if you haven't tried it already.


I tried that and I ended up with:
"Sorry, I wasn't able to find a record of a previous purchase from '[email protected]"

and followed with:
"That doesn't mean we don't have it, though. If your purchase record might be under another email address, try again. Otherwise, please drop us an email with your name and email and the approximate date that you made a donation or purchased CCC and we'll respond to your request as soon as possible.

Thanks,
Bombich Software, Inc."

Yet my old Eudora shows a good $25.00 donation amount in late 2007 and confirmed with my paypal payments search lookup.

But there's no sign of my later $40.00 2009-2010± era donation other than a partial screen shot I took of the payment, and no sign of any such email confirmation notification or 'thank you' which I thought was strange at the time.

Yes, multiple donations made as I felt CCC was well worth its cost for our home use Macs usage.

I'll contact them tomorrow and see what's happened.

Edit: As I'm still mainly booted and using Mac OS SL 10.6.8 I don't see any reason to update my CCC to the latest Lion/ML compatible version, and besides that, I never get any "consider donating" type message so I'm assuming I'm a paid/donated user, but I can't find a way to let me know.

Does anyone know how one actually finds such info?

I'm currently using CCC v. 3.4.5 on my mid-2007 iMac with SL 10.6.8.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

I got the same message 
"Sorry, I wasn't able to find a record of a previous purchase from ............"

Not even sure what exactly to search for in my email folder assuming I did get a confirmation. It's not something I would have tried to keep a track of since it was a donation, not a payment for some product that I expect to receive.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Besides my old 2007 Eudora email receipt notification, I also logged into my paypal account and did a payment search from 2007 to today and it also confirmed my payment, but no sign of my later $40.00 2009-2011± era donation/payment.

My Eudora email receipt notification was sent *from* "[email protected]" which I finally used to find it when searching for the CCC donation email notification.


----------



## julian_photo (May 4, 2006)

ah sorry went back through the thread and see that you already tried e-mail support.


----------



## Snaggy (Mar 17, 2002)

Yay, I donated! I knew it would pay off to be a good person. 

CCC is such a great product. I know how hard it is trying to make a living while "giving away" your product, so I wish them much success.


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

Looks like I made a donation back in July 2008! My email wasn't coming up in their system but I emailed him and expect to hear back soon.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

For what it's worth in the CCC vs SD! debate, CCC handles partition realignment issues that can cause performance issues when cloning from HDD to SSD. Last time I checked, SD! did not.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

FWIW after I updated to ML, SD immediately downloaded and installed the new ML version of SD before doing the smart update.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

If one buys CCC right now, how will updates be pushed? If you buy now, it's a license applied to a download from the site, not in the Mac App Store. One it hits the MAS, will updates be through it, or the app itself?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Any CCC version or updates comes via their site and will probably NEVER qualify for the App Store as Mike Bombich the developer explains in one of his FAQ or blogs because - it can make a working, bootable clone of the user's installed Apple OS X System! 

Honest, I didn't make this up.

PS: I got a confirmation and "registration" for my old 2007 and later donation paypal data I emailed them last week for use with the latest CCC 3.5 version. 

I guess it helps to be a packrat and using SL as most of the receipt info I needed was in my old Eudora email. And it still works with SL.


----------



## jcdavies (Jun 13, 2012)

sad to hear this as well i love getting stuff free but still well worth it


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

i broke down and bought the program $30 CAD isn't bad - knowing that I used it for almost 8 years.. LOL.. - so divide the cost of 8 years I think it is a deal then...
I have drive genious v 3.x and CCC in my tool kit.. both have paid off.
once and a while it pays to pay.. [no one works for free ]


----------



## spudmac (Aug 23, 2002)

After having my hard drive fail in my 2010 MBP and using CCC to get back up and running, I had no problem buying the upgrade. It saved my so much time and effort I feel it's well worth the money. I had a friend download it as well as he was upgrading his Macbook's hard drive. He couldn't believe how slick and easy it was. 

Spudmac


----------

